# Base Design Contest Sponsored by 40kempire.com



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/adbanners/40kempire.jpg​
Heresy Online has a new forum advertiser - 40kEmpire. To announce his arrival on the scene Gareth has stepped up and offered to supply prizes for our first ever Base Design Contest. He pulls no punches with the prizes he's kindly donated. I'm sure you'll agree -* these are amazing!*

Djinn24 will be running the competition. For a full run down of rules, information and prizes up for grabs click here.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Reserved*


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

This space is Reserved for moc065 and his base(s).. Good luck to all the other contestants.

Cheers and Happy Gaming.


----------

